# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Gruppe &quotB&quot
Hallo Kollegen , Hallo Medi-Learn-Team !

Warum wurden die Lsungen fr die Gruppe B wieder gelscht ???

Wie kann ich jetzt rausfinden , was sich bei mir gendert hat ???


Bitte uppt doch bitte wieder eine Version fr Grupe B !


Muchas Gracias

----------


## Freiburger

Schau doch einfach mal in der Tabelle, in der die Ergebnisse stehen, in die dritte Spalte, dort sind nmlich die Lsungsbuchstaben fr die Gruppe B aufgelistet, whrend die zweite Spalte die fr Gruppe A enthlt. Nur den "Stand der Dinge" gibt es nicht mehr, die endgltigen Ergebnisse jedoch schon noch.

----------

